
Galaxy may be full of 'Earths,' alien life - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/02/25/galaxy.planets.kepler/index.html
======
cschneid
What's the answer to the Fermi paradox then? Why hasn't one of those thousands
of intelligent races colonized the galaxy? It would take a blink of an eye in
galactic timescales.

